# Merry Christmas, AF members



## HorseRtist (Oct 31, 2013)

My main things to paint are greeting cards. I sell them in all states and 5 other countries. Most have people's own horses, dogs or birds on them. (more horses than anything) and I'd like to share a few as I wish you all a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow...these are beautiful! Happy New Year!


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Great Cards*

Very well done. Do you begin with a sketch?

Happy New Year
Chris Roberts


----------

